# Equivalencia de lux a watts



## Julio Martínez (Nov 14, 2008)

Par 64

cuántos lux entrega un PAR 64 de 1000w a 1 metro y ésto a cuanto equivale en watts lumínicos.
entiéndase que 1000w es potencia y lo otro es refirido a luz.

saludos


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 19, 2008)

hola amigo

esa referencia t la da el fabricante de la ampolleta, o la tienes que medir con 1 luxometro.

saludos


----------

